# Your Favotire Spray wax



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello all members 



What is your favorite Spray Wax / Sealant ? 






Thanks


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Not a spray wax but my fav spray lsp is dodo red mist tropical or even a sub tropical mix.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I was thinking of this the other day when I was very tight for time. Never found anything regarding a good one though.

I used Aquartz spray sealent last night fro the first time so i'll see how that goes.

It's nice to get some real wax on the car though, therapeutic.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I tried megs NXT spray wax once and threw it straight in the bin, you can't beat putting it on properly it gives bettter results imho.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

You can Vote now / Multiple Choice Poll .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I tried Werkstat Acrylic and Carnuba Jett only and I love the Carnuba Jett .


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

I actually quite like the AG aqua wax, whcih is not on the list. Always made the focus look lovely and shiny!! In the poll i went for DG aqua wax, as have had that before than thought it was very good!


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Both Optimum products, hovever I wouldn't count OOS as normal spray wax. Also tried DG Aquawax, very good product but IMO slightly worse than OCW.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Regular user of OOS and am waiting on a delivery of OCW - but have voted for both, don't think I'll be disappointed with OCW.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Any opinions on durability/beading ect... compared with paste waxes.

Really it comes down to time and the closer we get to winter topping up a good double layer of 476 is ideal for a spray wax/sealent.

I'm hoping good things from Aquartz Reload actually. 

Looking forward to this thread taking shape and some reviews coming to light.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

My Favourite Spray Sealant is Zaino Z-8 but you seem to have that missed off your poll :doublesho

 

Thanks, 

Johnny


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Voted CG Blitz because it's my favourite of the bunch, but it's not my favourite of all, that goes to Prima Hydro :thumb:


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

in terms of QD- has to be Prima Slick, it has polymers in it for a little extra protection

but in terms of a proper spray wax, would have to be Prima Hydro - i used this first wash after picking up my GTR to give it some protection while waiting to do a proper correction, and was amazed how many dealer induced swirls and scratches it hid, in anything other than full sunlight, it didnt even look like it needed a correction

http://www.motoringalliance.com/forums/detailing-supplies/2889-prima-car-care-products.html

http://www.northamericanmotoring.co...1/93020-prima-slick-what-a-great-product.html


----------



## lingus (Apr 14, 2008)

Prima-Hydro for me too, followed by the underrated Ultimate Quik Wax


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Im using AG Aqua wax at the moment and can recommend that. Works well and smells great


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Johnnyopolis said:


> My Favourite Spray Sealant is Zaino Z-8 but you seem to have that missed off your poll :doublesho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Zaino Z8 very nice but i choose some spray sealant can be use it before apply carnuba wax. 
and i see many guys use zaino Z8 over lsp like QD . z8 look like is shine booster more than real sealant ..please correct me if I'm wrong .


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

I like AG aqua wax, I use it after every wash.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Is Z8 used after a wax or mostly on it's own as an LSP?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Anymore input guys, just something i'm particularly interested in.


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

Most of my detailing is done outside in the fresh air. Consequently any attempt to spray anything usually results in clouds of spray going everywhere. I much prefer stuff in bottles or jars.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

No competition whatsoever here - Zymol Field Glaze.


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

zedzedeleven said:


> Most of my detailing is done outside in the fresh air. Consequently any attempt to spray anything usually results in clouds of spray going everywhere. I much prefer stuff in bottles or jars.


You can spray on a MF applicator instead of spraying direct to the paintwork.


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

tfonseca said:


> You can spray on a MF applicator instead of spraying direct to the paintwork.


Aye, I know, but then why buy a spray ?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Speed mostly.

Time constraints in todays 100mph society.


----------



## damocell (Mar 28, 2007)

last month it was Acrylic Jett....that was till I tried Meg's Ultimate Quik Wax. It is as easy to use, beads better and looks just as good on top of Prime on a silver Golf. Plus it only costs £12!

Damo


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Trying SONAX High Speed Wax right now (liking it thus far)...I typically use OCW for my maintenance spray wax.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I used OCW and liked the look and durability of it. Had a good beading for at least a month. The looks was just like a paste wax, well nearly I can say.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Zaino Z8 or AG Aqua Wax. But favouring the Zaino atm.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

serious performance spray wax for me


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

Gtechniq C3 all day long.

It genuinely does top up your carnauba layer.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

OS for the glassy look followed by OCW foe wetness is awesome, but I've found I prefer AJT followed by OCW you get the flake pop which I really like on Silver (as its hard to get much different visuals on) plus the wetness. If you build up the layers of AJT first its very rewarding!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

What about SwissVax Nano??


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Only one i've used is AG aqua wax. Got some of a friend, very easy to use and gives good results.


----------



## Hman (Jul 29, 2010)

Prima Hydro is my favourite one.
Also for drying


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Another vote for AG Aqua wax, very easy to use and does leave a great finish, nice beading too.............:thumb:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I tried Simoniz Quick Shine spray wax last time I washed my car. Really refreshed the looks. Was quite easy to use.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Kokopelli said:


> I tried Simoniz Quick Shine spray wax last time I washed my car. Really refreshed the looks. Was quite easy to use.


Half price (£2 something) at Tesco


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

For the first time , I tried Zaino Z8 and what can i say ! it gives more the normal QD ...Simply adds unbelievable shine . I tried Z8 on black Corvette over fresh coat of RG55 and on black lexus rx over old coat of Colly 915 and Z8 looks AMAZING !In the past i thought Z8 is Synthetic QD or something like that but after i saw the result it look better better by far than Zymol QD ! and now I'm waiting to see how many days Z8 will last .

the smells of Z8 looks like Lipton ice tea peach :argie: 
I must re poll with new thread  ! and add Z8 to the list :wall:





.


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

Optimum Opti Seal is my favorite sealant and Opt Car Wax my fav spray wax


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> For the first time , I tried Zaino Z8 and what can i say ! it gives more the normal QD ...Simply adds unbelievable shine . I tried Z8 on black Corvette over fresh coat of RG55 and on black lexus rx over old coat of Colly 915 and Z8 looks AMAZING !In the past i thought Z8 is Synthetic QD or something like that but after i saw the result it look better better by far than Zymol QD ! and now I'm waiting to see how many days Z8 will last .
> 
> the smells of Z8 looks like Lipton ice tea peach :argie:
> I must re poll with new thread  ! and add Z8 to the list :wall:
> ...


my Z8 looks ALOT like my DG AW

hmmm actually come to think of it, my Z9 and Z10 look ALOT like DG's leather cleaner and conditioner as well


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

domino said:


> my Z8 looks ALOT like my DG AW
> 
> hmmm actually come to think of it, my Z9 and Z10 look ALOT like DG's leather cleaner and conditioner as well


I felt you'd almost say Z6 is 921 Fast Clean & Shine


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

HC1001 said:


> Another vote for AG Aqua wax, very easy to use and does leave a great finish, nice beading too.............:thumb:


Same here it's good stuff and smells great.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Same here it's good stuff and smells great.


Bought a 5 lts of this. :thumb:


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Ultimate Quick Wax is my favourite "qd/qw"

Scholl SW20 is also great, but it does not beat UQW, especially when it comes to durability


----------



## lilesk (Aug 2, 2010)

AG Aquawax :thumb: after every wash.
Love the fact you don't need to dry the car before you can use it.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Since trying Optimum car wax, i have to say it's the easiest wax i've ever used by far and the finish is fantastic. Haven't tried it for durability and don't really expect it to be up there with the best, but when it's this easy to use i wouldn't be bothered about durability.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Ive been using AG express/aquawax for some time now and really rate the stuff but have just started testing scholl SW20 and its the poodles plums for a spray sealant, really easy to use.


----------



## lilesk (Aug 2, 2010)

Anyone tried this and got any views?


----------

